# Rite cel vs permadent



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

I have to order a large quantity of foundation , what is the differance besides price, do the bees draw one better than the other, etc. to date i have been using permadent but am open to change


----------



## SS Auck (May 8, 2015)

check out acorn foundations they seem pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## yousowise (Apr 14, 2011)

I am just the opposite have been using rite cell but just got a bunch of permadent for a good price from someone retiring. The rite cell is a thicker plastic and more ridgid, when picking up a deep of undrawn foundation the rite cell is definitely heavier, bees seem to draw it out just fine but it's all I've used so can't compare to others.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

I prefer permadent over rite cell any day of the year. You won't be disappointed with waxed permadent. I love Mann lake's woodenware but im not impressed with the waxed rite cell foundation. If you're assembling your frames yourself, go with the permadent.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

homegrown said:


> I prefer permadent over rite cell any day of the year. You won't be disappointed with waxed permadent. I love Mann lake's woodenware but im not impressed with the waxed rite cell foundation. If you're assembling your frames yourself, go with the permadent.


This is one of only a very few posts I have seen that have much good to say about permadent. I have not used it myself but the fact that the base is plain flat plastic with no cell imprint and reportedly will *not* be redrawn by the bees if it gets damaged or has to be scraped, made it an immediate discard idea for me. I would suggest doing some searches on it before investing too heavily. May be it has some saving graces besides cheap, that I have not heard about.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Acorn for me. Bees love it.


----------



## schroeder honey MN (Jul 22, 2009)

Broke-T said:


> Acorn for me. Bees love it.


I have both in my operation and now buy Permadent almost exclusively. Permadent fits Mann Lake equipment very well and is about $.20 different (cheaper in price) than Mann Lake based on 1000 pieces of deep foundation. The bees don't have any problem drawing out Permadent foundation that I have seen. As to the one quote of just being flat plastic and the bees not being able to drawn it out again after you scrape a frame, I think you are confusing it with the Duraglid product that is out there. All the Permadent that I have ever received is imprinted plastic coated in beeswax. Not quite as thick of product as Mann Lake Rite-cell, but the bees don't seem to mind at all.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Another vote for Acorn. I've used Ritecell but haven't used Permadent because of so many negative comments.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

schroeder honey MN said:


> I have both in my operation and now buy Permadent almost exclusively. Permadent fits Mann Lake equipment very well and is about $.20 different (cheaper in price) than Mann Lake based on 1000 pieces of deep foundation. The bees don't have any problem drawing out Permadent foundation that I have seen. As to the one quote of just being flat plastic and the bees not being able to drawn it out again after you scrape a frame, I think you are confusing it with the Duraglid product that is out there. All the Permadent that I have ever received is imprinted plastic coated in beeswax. Not quite as thick of product as Mann Lake Rite-cell, but the bees don't seem to mind at all.


Sorry about that: you are correct; I confused Permadent with Duragilt. What I said in post #5 does not apply to Permadent. 

Too late now to edit that post apparently!


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Yep, I've never had an issue with permadent. It is definitely thinner than Mann lake, but I don't see why thinner is a negative? Never had a blow-out that i can blame on permadent.


----------



## DeezBeez (Mar 14, 2013)

Many local beeks use permadent with normal results. Mind you, I haven't used anything else but I'm sure if it was a problem with drawing comb many would re-evaluate this foundation. Extraction a non issue in regards to blowing out foundation.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Acorn


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I used to get permadent and had problems with the bees building a lot of cross comb for whatever reason, I changed to Ritecell 4 years ago and since then bought over 16,000 sheets of it for deeps and mediums and have no problems with wonky comb and the bees draw it out better. I even had queens start to lay in the cells before they had wax cells drawn. It is worth the little bit of extra money for the deeper cells. 

If you are using it for mediums, I would give it a second thought because it is a bit harder to get the foundation to snap in the frame, mind you it is very durable and as long as you don't mind losing a little skin from your hands, disregard what I said  
Either way it is all we buy for our colonies now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Broke-T said:


> Acorn for me. Bees love it.



yep, Acorn double wax :thumbsup:


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I use Pierco and acorn but can't beat mann lakes assembled frame prices.


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

just put together 4000 rit cell will have a comparison in a months time


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I've only used rite cell, but here's what I like about them, besides the quick assembly:

I install mine straight from the box, no prepping with additional wax. I cut some of mine for partial sheets for honey comb production and drone production for culling or queen rearing.
I cut them about 10 at a time on my miter saw, takes about 5 minutes to cut a whole case. So I save 1/3 on my foundation costs. (I use 2:1 full foundation frames to half sheets in the hive)

I find bees are willing to occupy new frames quickly without bait frames:




























They usually draw out the foundation equally as they do foundationless areas. I can't ask for better acceptance than that.



















Cells are deep enough I can swipe away new wax and never touch larva and eggs when grafting. Makes it way too easy.


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

I may try rite cell just for the purpose above ^^^ that's awesome lauri. I get a new bit of information from you weekly ha


----------



## robinh (Jun 19, 2014)

Pierco


----------

